
Ask HN: What's your best framework setup experience? - seph-reed
I&#x27;ve got a framework, I want it to be really smooth to get up and running.  There are many ways I&#x27;ve seen this done in other projects, some better than others, for instance:<p>1. clone a boiler-plate repo<p>2. run an installer<p>3. follow extensive start-up docs<p>-----<p>All of these have pros and cons, but I&#x27;d like to hear your subjective opinion on the nicest setup experiences you&#x27;ve had.
======
throwaway888abc
Like, you care about it, therefore the comment. Just go ahead and put it out,
no need to reinvent wheel
([https://jamdocs.netlify.app/](https://jamdocs.netlify.app/)). If something
is missing you can add it later. You will be expanding it anyway over time.

Some very obvious examples: [https://svelte.dev/](https://svelte.dev/)
[https://reactjs.org/](https://reactjs.org/)
[https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/)

